# Space Marine Transfer sheets by GW



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi there fellow Heretics, today I bought my first White Dwarf in over a year, and I'm glad I did because when I got home to have a proper pre-read flick through I had a nerdgasm on pages 30/31when I saw that GWis now producing transfer sheets for some of the more, and for that matter less, well known chapters that aren't included on the main transfer sheet that comes with the kits.The sheets are148mm x 210mm and depict chapter badges as well as company and squad markings from no less than eight marine chapters, two of which are the Salamanders and the Flesh Tearers, and two SW Great Companies. I've checked the website and can't find any mention of them anywhere, but hopefully someone with better tech skills be along and find to some pics on the GW web site.


*UPDATE*

_Images Added - *Red Corsairs*_

£4 each for a 148*210 transfer with varying quantities of transfers - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k.


*Angels of Vengeance*











*Aurora Chapter*











*Death Spectres*











*Flesh Tearers*











*Harald Deathwolf's Great Company*











*Iron Hands*











*Logan Grimnar's Great Company*











*Mentor Legion*











*Raven Guard*











*Salamanders*


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm a bit dismayed too as I was hoping to get some of those SW ones. 

Looking at the magazine again there's no release date and the Mentor Legion even has a "£???" so who know's whats going on... April Fool anyone?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

5 years too late you bastards, I've already got the kit to create my own Raven Guard ones...

Mind you, it's not hard. 5 sheets of A4 and a can of acrylic spray set me back about a tenner including postage, and £10 for 5 A4 sheets of transfers is probably still cheaper than GW will price them...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

At $11.00AuD i suppose it is about the same price as industry standard.

Also i am puzzled to why is it that those sheets appear in WD and not on the web site, just another GW stuff up/


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I always thought it would have been a good idea for them to create a 'make your own transfers kit'.

You can buy waterslide transfer paper from most craft shops already that you can print whatever design you want one them at home, so I don't see why GW couldn't for instance... create a simple program to install on your PC that allows you import in or edit your own graphics, sets them at the right scale for shoulderpads or vehicle doors etc... then package it onto a CD along with a pack of A5 sized transfer paper. 

That way you can always make your own custom, or have access to the lesser know chapters iconography... and then they could also do additional updates for other custom chapters etc...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they go on preorder tomorrow they are direct only.No idea on price and postage.
Personally im not a fan of decals, but for those who are fans i think these are a great addition, would like to see other armies get some


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

What's the alternative to decals? BaK ?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> What's the alternative to decals? BaK ?


Freehand painting.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

£4 each for a 148*210 transfer with varying quantities of transfers - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k.


*Angels of Vengeance*











*Aurora Chapter*











*Death Spectres*











*Flesh Tearers*











*Harald Deathwolf's Great Company*











*Iron Hands*











*Logan Grimnar's Great Company*











*Mentor Legion*











*Raven Guard*











*Salamanders*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Freehand painting.


Exactly, i never had much success with decals, even using solvents and varnishes and such, though im talking about a time when models were metal and looking at them too long would chip the paint off. These are supposed to be better than the old decals,from what people have said on other forums, im not negative about them, i think they are a great addition to the range and more power to GW and keep em coming. 
I also used to do alot of free hand with a fine black drawing pen, stuff like runes and numerals.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They are up by the way, GW Aus site them.

I have to say that apart from a few uber painters I have yet to see freehand that is better than decals. Certainly freehand is far beyond anything I can do.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm with B&K, I've never like decals. I'd rather freehand them myself or just not have any, or of course, moulded pads and doors etc.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I used to use transfers all the time. My Black Legion army is marked with transfers. But honestly, looking back on when they were painted... things were just different then. I wasn't as good a painter, and things like pre-mixed washes weren't available. I didn't have access to the broad range of Reaper Master Series colors, either-- I was limited by GW's fairly limited palette. When I finish my current project, The Pyre, I'm going to go back and redo my Black Legion army. And I'll freehand the markings on them this time around. 

I think that transfers are one of those things that are great if you don't mind the model looking inconsistent and just want the markings on the piece. But most people can't get the clean, crisp lines a transfer gives for a given design, so it looks out of place on a given model. If you can make the transfer appear seamless and the model be as crisp as the transfer's design-- essentially, so that it looks like it's freehand-- then it probably saves some time. But that's about it. 

With GW's wider range of paint now and higher availability of molded parts, I feel like transfers are really obsolete in a lot of ways.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Freehand painting.





Magpie_Oz said:


> They are up by the way, GW Aus site them.
> 
> I have to say that apart from a few uber painters I have yet to see freehand that is better than decals. Certainly freehand is far beyond anything I can do.


true enough, free hand is difficult, but then again alot of what is happening in the arty side of the hobby is to make it "easy" to get results without the time and effort and practice that was put in when i started into the hobby, the new range of paints is testament to that,as are things like army painter dips,plastic scenery kits,ready made boards,texture paints. I mean they have produced a drybrushing paint????? that was (and should be) the first way anyone learns to highlight a model in my opinion and is so easy it hurts, yet GW have somehow decided to make it even easier?
Sorry if this sounds ranty, its not a rant, i just feel sometimes GW and other companies make things just a little too easy at the expense of the craft/art side of the hobby,sometimes a little effort and working through a process is a good thing where a hobby is concerned.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> i just feel sometimes GW and other companies make things just a little too easy at the expense of the craft/art side of the hobby,sometimes a little effort and working through a process is a good thing where a hobby is concerned.


Seriously? I thought you as a retailer would welcome the hobby being opened to as broad a range of the population as possible.

I'm not arty, I'm not talented but I can get a very satisfying result from the GW stuff decals and all. If I didn't I wouldn't do it.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

god damn ultramines decals (i call them decals) are impossible to stick on a shoulder pad they keep moving ever so slightly so they look wonky


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you use the Microsol and Microset products? they do help with a lot of those problems.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Seriously? I thought you as a retailer would welcome the hobby being opened to as broad a range of the population as possible.


i was wearing my "hobbyist" hat when i wrote that :so_happy: 

I try to avoid wearing my "retailer" hat when i post on here as its the only forum that treats me like a person and not a retailer here to gouge there pockets. 

I do however throw in an occasional retail related post if the thread requires it or someone asks for an opinion in that capacity, i will occasionally mention that i am running a promotion, like at the moment i have a couple of full kits available at a discount,which someone "overseas" may be interested in or that i have just this morning uploaded loads of bases to my site,following on from this weeks general website restock. :don-t_mention:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I used to hate transfers because they were always flaking off and never worked properly on shoulderpads.

Then I started using Microset, and have yet to lose a single one, or even have them chip. Haven't looked back since.

I don't see the "looks inconsistant with the model" thing. Maybe if you're a Golden Demon standard painter, fair enough. But when I do basecoat/wash/done with highlights if I'm feeling fancy, they work wonders at making my army look miles better than it would have done if I'd freehanded them.

And frankly since I own more than a company of Marines + Tanks I'd rather get more of them finished to tabletop with transfers instead of freehanding and taking forever to do every squad. That's my personal opinion, anyway.


----------

